# HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One setup



## AIGSRONE

Hi, I have an HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One and I have been trying for days to install it. The installation goes smoothly till the part where it asks you to connect your USB to the computer. It says:
*1.)Make sure the device is powered on
2.)Connect the USB Cable*
I do exactly that..then a Windows Vista pop appears and it says
*Found New Hardware*
*Windows needs to install driver software for your C4200 series*
I check the second option *Ask Me Again Later*
I even checked the first option one time and it says
*Locate and Install the Driver Software* This doesn't work because it ends up saying 
*Windows Cannot Locate The Driver Software*
Now on the HP installation page it says 
*Device has been detected*
*Waiting for device setup to be finish. This may take several minutes.*
The progress bar stays at 0/8 the whole time. And after several minutes it says:
*Device setup has failed to complete*

I have tried installing from the CD that came in the box, and I have also downloaded the driver and software from the HP website. Everything goes fine till it asks me to connect the USB cable and I run into the problem stated above. Nothing seems to work and I cannot figure out why this is doing this. :4-dontkno I have tried to uninstall and reinstall it several times but it does not work, I even have bought a new USB cable and it still doesnt work. Any help is greatly appreciated.

I have a Toshiba Satellite A45-S250 Laptop. I am running Windows Vista Ultimate.


----------



## removed11607

Hi Friend 

It's A Ongoing Problem With Vista

"no Drivers Found"

U Can Try This

Connect The Usb Cable First

Go To Printer>>add Printer

Try Adding The Printer Manually

Keep The Disc In When U Do This

Let Me Know The Result


----------



## AIGSRONE

i just tried it, and it adds it but it doesn't print


----------



## removed11607

Thank u for ur reply

try changing the ports

go to printer properties>>ports>check the usb001 virtual printer port is selected

if not select that

it would work

or else 

try adding the deskjet 550c printer manually

finally try with photosmart c5280 or 4380 (download it from the hp web)

we are working on this issue

i will get back to u with a appropriate solution very soon

regards 

praveen


----------



## AIGSRONE

also for vista it says to add printer manually it should not be a usb one, cause windows detects automatically, this printer has a usb connection


----------



## AIGSRONE

tried it, nothing works :sigh:


----------



## lecek

This is a known vista issue. The patch for this is comming out with SP2 but you can ask for the beta version right now if you would like. You can also try to resolve the issue by browsing to the CD rom when the windows messages come up.

The issue is that the infcache.1 file isn't reconstructed properly if it is damaged or corrupted. One of the symptoms is that windows is not able to find any drivers unless you lead it by the nose directly onto it. Even then it still might not find it.

I couldn't find the directly related article (you can google search for infcache.1 and vista and read up on it.) but this link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/937187 brings you to an article on the infcache.1 file and you can request the hotfix from here.


----------



## AIGSRONE

Ok so i deleted the infache.1 file and it worked! It would not install from HP's setup disk, but it installed from Vista's plug in play. Only one device did not install and I think it was the scanner. The printer works fine, but when I try to scan it says USB not plugged in. Any ideas on this?


----------



## AIGSRONE

Here is the error message:

Problem Event Name:	PnPDriverNotFound
Architecture: x86
Hardware Id: DOT4\VID_03F0&PID_5C11&REV_0100&MI_02&PRINT
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

I browse through the installation CD in the folder Drivers
I click the scanner driver and I only see x32 and x64. I'm guessing this is the architecture but i don't see x86. any ideas on this?


----------



## lecek

well 32 bit is probably correct.


----------



## AIGSRONE

lecek said:


> well 32 bit is probably correct.


what do u mean?


----------



## lecek

If you are not using 64 bit windows ... and you would know if you are ... then you should go for x32.


----------



## AIGSRONE

it doesn't work, i pointed it to x32 and it says unable to install, any ideas?


----------



## lecek

I still think you should get the hotfix I told you about above. That was before you deleted the infcache.1 file. (Which actually wasn't a good idea in vista without the fix.)


----------



## tca

I'm having problems with the 4280, too. The test documents print fine and it makes nice copies. But it does not print out word documents, etc. It feeds the paper, pauses, and feeds it the rest of the way through without printing anything. On XP. Spent an hour online chat w/HP -- they finally said to uninstall/reinstall drivers. Did that. Still doesn't work. AARGHH!


----------



## D.Peters

AIGSRONE, tca, and anyone else, lecek is right about the Vista hotfix. I found this site the other day while surfing the web for help. I have a HP C5280 and was having the same problems as you guys (hundreds on the web to). I downloaded the hotfix, installed it, then installed the HP programs. Everything works great. Thanks lecek


----------



## tca

ok. so i went to the site and i'm on windows xp and and it's 32-bit and I don't know what to select for the fix. options are x86, x64, ia64


----------



## lecek

Unfortunatly this thread is for a different issue from a Windows Vista issue that doesn't exist in XP.

I didn't respond to your thread because I don't have a whole lot to add. I assume you can print a test page by holding cancel and color copy at the same time? If it works then it is some kind of issue with the software on the computer. HP phone support would be a better choice then online support for that printer. The number for North America is 1-800-474-6836.


----------



## tugboatmf

Okay... it took forever but here is the fix for your All-in-one problems. 

First off, everything was working for my printer except for the scan button (it said that the USB was not connected), but I have used this same fix for several device driver issues now and it has worked every time.

Go to C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository and look for a folder named hpojscan.inf_c876c5d8
Click on hpojwia.dll (Type: application extension) and copy the file.
Go back to C:\WINDOWS\System32 and paste the hpojwia.dll file (if you look before the paste, the file is not listed).
Then go to Device Manager and you should see "HP Photosmart C4200 series" with an error. Click on it, go to Properties- Driver tab- update driver and the Install Wizard will start. You can then put the regular installation CD into the computer and click Okay. That should fix your problems!

This fix, though time consuming, has worked for several USB driver problems for me. You simply have to figure out the correct driver folder in "FileRepository" and copy either the DLL Application Extension file into "System32" or copy the Inf file (Setup information) into the C:\Windows\inf folder- To determine which you need, simply search to see if the DLL or inf files in the correct FileRepository folder are present in the System32 or inf folders, respectively, and then update the driver in Device Manager.

Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## Dete

*HP Photosmart C5280 All-in-One problem*

I have a Photosmart C5280 printer , and i can't install it on Vista...i've tried everything, but .....when i insert the usb cable it says "USB DEVICE NOT RECOGNIZED"... Can anybody help with this please ?


----------



## AIGSRONE

*FOR WINDOWS VISTA ONLY*

*Follow steps 1-11 from this link*

http://www.texxors.com/2007/05/09/how-to-find-lost-windows-vista-drivers-when-adding-a-new-device/

This will delete the INFACHE.1 file and it will force Windows to rebuild the INFCACHE.1 file 

_>Note: This may also affect other drivers installed, and you may have to re-install them<_

This worked for me and my C4280 is working (although I can't use the scan button on the printer, rather I have to utilize it thru the computer, still trying to figure that one out) :smile:


----------



## burningzeppelin

*HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One scanner*

I have a Mac running OS X Leopard and a C4280 all-in-one printer.
It prints documents fine and copies them as well but I can't get it to scan an image onto my Mac. Every time I try I get an error message saying that "USB is not connected".
please help.


----------



## AIGSRONE

*Re: HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One scanner*

I have the same problem, you can get it to scan from your computer from any program, or the HP Solution Center icon on your taskbar or desktop. From there click scan image and it should scan. Good Luck!


----------



## bhahar84

Hi all!!

This is the driver page for this particular printer. Try installing this and see whether it works

HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One (Windows Vista) 

HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One (Mac OS) 




See whether it resolves your issue :wave:


----------



## mlipkin

I have the same problem with my Mac, namely the "USB not connected" when scanning error. It only happens when I scan, nt print though. I've un- and re-installed the drivers three times to no avail. Anyone know of some fixes?

Thanks so much -


----------



## Guest

Hello mlipkin =)

Please post your own thread as we can not hijack other peoples threads. Then we will assist you.

Regards,
TechPro5238


----------



## gogojimmy

tugboatmf said:


> Go to C:\WINDOWS\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository and look for a folder named hpojscan.inf_c876c5d8
> 
> Hi, this doesn't help me. I'm running Windows 2000 and the only folders I see in DRVSTORE begin with the following:
> 
> hpopia
> hposcu11
> hpounppsai
> hpzid413
> hpzipa13
> hpzipr13
> hpzius13
> 
> Please advise. :4-dontkno


----------



## gogojimmy

bhahar84 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> This is the driver page for this particular printer. Try installing this and see whether it works
> 
> HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One (Windows Vista)
> 
> HP Photosmart C4280 All-in-One (Mac OS)
> 
> Have a link for Windows 2000 users?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See whether it resolves your issue :wave:


----------



## gogojimmy

Ok, great! Based on not receiving a response in the last week or so......goodbye, HP! Back to Best Buy you go. I mean, c'mon....if I can't print and scan immediately upon installation, than ***?!?!?! I'm only going to spend about an hour troubleshooting it. 

Goodbye and hello Lexmark.


----------



## jeanlock

tca said:


> I'm having problems with the 4280, too. The test documents print fine and it makes nice copies. But it does not print out word documents, etc. It feeds the paper, pauses, and feeds it the rest of the way through without printing anything. On XP. Spent an hour online chat w/HP -- they finally said to uninstall/reinstall drivers. Did that. Still doesn't work. AARGHH!


For all HP 4280 All-in-One users: I have, so far, not been able to make the scanner scan:upset::upset::upset::upset: and I'm convinced it's an HP problem. I went to their customer care page for this equipment, and at the end of the article is a section called, "Cause".

_Communications issues between the All-in-One and the USB controller cause this error_

and

_This can also be caused due to incomplete installaion, using a USB controller longer than three meters (9.8 feet) in length, or using a defective USB cable._

I bought mine at Office Depot, and also bought a "Performance Protection Plan"($9.99). So, if this can't be fixed, I can get a new printer. Judging from all the problems about this I have seen, I think HP should be ashamed of themselves. And you'd better believe I'll be calling them about it. Us little old ladies can be mighty cantankerous. And, oh yes, I tried it with 2 different USB cables.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Contrary to earlier requests this thread has been hijacked by a number of people. Threads are user-specific and not topic-specific. If you have a problem please start your own thread.


----------

